# Phal. cornu-cervi fma. chattaladae



## lienluu (Mar 2, 2007)

This was really hard to photograph. My camera has a difficult time (or I do) with this shade of red.


----------



## Heather (Mar 2, 2007)

That is SO cool. They aren't usually that red, right? 
Has each one of those nodes on the inflorescence been a bud? What an interesting growth habit. I love Phal species!


----------



## couscous74 (Mar 2, 2007)

:drool:


----------



## dave b (Mar 2, 2007)

That's an awesome phal. There are so many run-of-the-mill hybrids out there, and i love a good species phal.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 2, 2007)

never seen one that color :clap: cool!!


----------



## Nautilus (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice Lien. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## ORG (Mar 3, 2007)

Wonderful colour

Olaf


----------



## bwester (Mar 3, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## Rayb (Mar 3, 2007)

great flowering color looks like thalebanni I hope to flower mine this spring


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow Great clone of this species.

Let me know if it keikisoke:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Mar 4, 2007)

You've still got that keiki paste, right? oke: 

Jon


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 5, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## lienluu (Apr 6, 2007)

Some new pics.


----------



## Heather (Apr 6, 2007)

Wild!! I love it!


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 6, 2007)

What are my chances of finding one of these at Home Depot? I thought not.


----------



## Heather (Apr 6, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> What are my chances of finding one of these at Home Depot? I thought not.



Something tells me Lien doesn't shop for orchids at HD.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow, that is glossy!!!


----------



## lienluu (Apr 6, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Wow, that is glossy!!!




Yes, which made it quite difficult to photograph!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2007)

lienluu said:


> Yes, which made it quite difficult to photograph!


It is a difficult situation. Try a piece of cheesecloth or some other translucent material overthe flowers to diffuse the light.


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 6, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 7, 2007)

What a great color on your cornu-cervi! I haven't seen that deep color on that species before! :clap:


----------



## bwester (Apr 7, 2007)

I sooooo want that, Lien.


----------



## gore42 (Apr 7, 2007)

Me too  How beautiful! Photos are really good too... especially that first one  On glossy flowers like that, I think it's just fine to have some bright highlights so we can see how glossy it is. If you get a few keikis on it, I want one too!

- Matt


----------

